# Hi Everyone!



## MsTeshin (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi everyone!  I've been lurking for a few days and finally decided to join.  I love makeup as a hobby but I don't at all consider myself a pro at it.  I love learning and trying new techniques that I see and of course new products.  As almost everyone else, I also love fashion and I'm an avid diy-er.  Give me some glitter and a glue gun and I'm a happy "child".  

I work full time, go to school, and I have my own youtube channel (VERY SMALL CHANNEL lol).  So I'm pretty bust 24/7, but I love it. 

Looking forward to learning and growing with everyone in the community!


----------



## Janice (May 1, 2016)

Welcome to you, MsTeshin! Hope you enjoy the time you spend here and can't wait to see your YT vids! What's your channel?


----------



## shellygrrl (May 1, 2016)

Belated welcome!


----------

